# Need Help with PM Research Coke Bottle Engine



## SirJohn (Feb 6, 2011)

If anyone has built the PM Research 'Coke Bottle Steam Engine' I would appreciated any suggestions you have on machining techniques.
I don't have a milling machine which is a bit of a handy cap but there must be some way to do it with a lathe and drill press, I hope.
John


----------



## GWRdriver (Feb 7, 2011)

John,
The mandrel technique is one alternative, and everyone will approach this job a little differently depending upon equipment, but without knowing any more than I do about the actual shape or size of the frame casting, I would probably chuck the cylinder end in a 4-jaw, using solid packing as necessary to get the jaws as far down on the squarish part of the frame as I could, and face the base. Gripping the trunk by just the cylinder head flange would be courting disaster. I would turn the casting end for end and clamp or bolt the base to a faceplate, or a sub-plate mounted in the 4-jaw, and bore the trunk and face the cylinder end. It should go without saying that before taking a cut the casting should be checked or indicated in for alignment.


----------



## tel (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't let the lack of a mill slow you up. It's not that long ago that having a mill in the workshop was the exception rather than the norm - especially in the UK and here. I've been 'at' this game well over 30 years and it's only in the last five of those that I've had the luxury of a mill.

Can't really offer anything specific to the bottle engine as I've never done one - admired it more than a time or two tho'.


----------



## DOC123 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in the middle of making one of these engines but I am using a mill as well as my lathe.
With a method of holding the main casting on the cross slide with a Z axis adjustment it would probably be possible to make it without a mill.
Some milling is needed to make the flat surfaces for the bearing caps to sit on for the crankshaft.
The other place is the steam chest. It is only roughly shaped and needs its base flattening and the 3 slots to be milled out.
The crosshead needs to be milled out but this would not be hard with a small end mill held in the chuck of a lathe.
There are probably other parts but I haven't finished it yet so am yet to find them. ;D


----------



## SirJohn (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I guess it is up to me now.


----------



## steamer (Feb 27, 2011)

Finish off the base first and then bolt it to a plate that you can rigidly mount to a faceplate or 4 jaw chuck.

I've got some pictures of it somewhere...

Dave


----------



## PaulG (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8338.msg88744#msg88744


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

John, I am sure by now your engine is completed...

I got mine 20 Dec 2014 and finished it around 10 Feb 2015. I really enjoyed machining this kit and I had to make a lot of plans along the way to finish the parts. I then built Boiler #1, did the plumbing and mount and running it with a little gas burner which I modified from a back packing kit I found locally. Its running like a charm. 

I will add one photo and I am willing to share my ideas if interested. I do not regard myself as an expert so in certain cases my advice might seem rather primitive LOL

Regards

Albert


----------

